# Chicken liver recipes wanted!



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I was give a whole pound of frozen chicken livers (Tyson brand). While I do cook & enjoy both beef & rabbit liver, I've never cooked chicken livers. I've eaten them only once many years ago - chopped chicken livers from a deli. 

Could you share your favorite chicken liver recipes? 

Thanks so much! :chicken:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I usually drop the livers into a mixture of flour, salt, and pepper and get them covered. Then put them into an egg wash of milk with a beaten egg in it, then back into the flour mixture, drop into the iron skillet that is hot with Canola oil and a little bit of bacon grease, fry till done, and put on a paper towel .....love these things...


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with GrannyG..


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

wrap in bacon, secure with a toothpick, broil. Turn over when the top is cooked to crisp the underside of the bacon.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Chopped Liver:

1 lb chicken livers
1 medium yellow onion, peeled and coarsely chopped
2 hard boiled eggs, shelled
oil
salt 

In a skillet over medium heat add a bit of oil and the onions. Stir until they just begin to color. Add the livers and saute until completely cooked. Allow to cool. Grind the hard boiled eggs in a food processor, place them in a mixing bowl. Put the liver and onions into the food processor with a hefty pinch of salt and process until it becomes a paste, scraping down the sides as needed. Taste for seasoning. Combine the liver paste with the hard boiled eggs. Chill.

Serve with crackers, or spread thickly on rye bread for a chopped liver sandwich. We love chopped liver here, but I usually only make it for the holidays.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Those all sound yummy! Thanks so much. I'm the only one here who likes liver, so these will be good for lunches & days I tell the family it's every man for himself. :thumb:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I love chicken liver! I make mine simply by coating in seasoned flour (about a tablespoon of Lawry's seasoning salt into a couple of cups of flour), then dipping the floured piece into water, and coating in again. Drop into hot fat and fry until done.

Now, some might find this odd, but I love to dip the fried livers in cocktail sauce (1 cup catsup, 1 tsp lemon juice, 1 tsp of ground horseradish, a couple dashes of Frank's Red Hot, and a couple dashes of worcestershire sauce).

Don't laugh...it's GOOD!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

don't forget to poke the livers with a fork 2-3 times it will help them not pop so bad when frying


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I pan fry them, make a curry sauce and serve them over rice.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

hippygirl said:


> Don't laugh...it's GOOD!


If I laugh, it will be with delight! It sounds good to me, too.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I like chicken livers fixed this way...take a package of bacon and cut slices into thirds and wrap a piece of bacon around a piece of liver and use a toothpick to hold the bacon on the liver and roll in flour,salt & pepper and fry in a skillet till brown all around...be careful as sometimes it does pop but they are really good this way !!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Stolen Garlic Chicken Livers

Simple, quick, minimal ingredients. Stolen from local Italian restaurant...

1/2 lb chicken livers 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3 cloves garlic 

1. Wash, trim and dry the Chicken Livers. 
2. DRY fry them, NO OIL, in a frying pan, for three or four minutes until cooked through. 
3. While still on the cooker add the oil, lemon juice and salt to taste. 
4. Stir once gently to mix. 
5. Serve immediately into a single portion dish and sprinkle liberally with chopped garlic, the more the better. 
6. The dry fry technique prevents the liver from browning and keeps it tender enough to melt in your mouth. 
7. Don't use Virgin Olive oil, the Greeks and Italians only use that for salads and dressings, very rarely for cooking. 

Not tried of yet but when wife gets better going to see if she will fix this recipe for us,due to love livers....


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

just flour,salt and pepper them and fry , brown gravy and onions are good.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

bamabear44 said:


> just flour,salt and pepper them and fry , brown gravy and onions are good.


Yup. That's how my dad liked them. The rest of the family was happy to let him eat them while we ate the fried chicken. 

Jeff


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I should never have read this thread. Now I want some deep fried chicken livers.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep I’m going to make a run to the store before lunch


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Boil them with salt, pepper, bay leaf and sage fully covered in water. Pour off broth and save for a nice drink. Chill livers and put in blender with more black pepper, chopped onion and mayo. Mix to thick spreadable consistency. Great sandwich. Had them many times in my school lunch.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Deep fried


----------



## johanthomas (Mar 10, 2021)

(Stolen Garlic Chicken Livers

Simple, quick, minimal ingredients. Stolen from a local Italian restaurant...

1/2 lb chicken livers
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 cloves garlic
cocking freebook
1. Wash, trim and dry the Chicken Livers.
2. DRY fry them, NO OIL, in a frying pan, for three or four minutes until cooked through.
3. While still on the cooker add the oil, lemon juice, and salt to taste.
4. Stir once gently to mix.
5. Serve immediately into a single portion dish and sprinkle liberally with chopped garlic, the more the better.
6. The dry fry technique prevents the liver from browning and keeps it tender enough to melt in your mouth.
7. Don't use Virgin Olive oil, the Greeks and Italians only use that for salads and dressings, very rarely for cooking.

Not tried of yet but when the wife gets better going to see if she will fix this recipe for us, due to love livers... )
I tried it really its owsm.


----------

